# AM2 CPU fan replacement



## sling-shot (Dec 22, 2013)

The CPU fan of my ageing AMD Athlon 64 X2 3600+ processor was grinding and was replaced around 4 months back. But the replacement was not OEM and it is on its last legs.

Is it possible to just buy a fan without heatsink for this?
Or is there a good fan / heatsink combo compatible with this CPU available for purchase on Flipkart?


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Dec 23, 2013)

Can you post a picture of heatsink+fan?


----------



## sling-shot (Dec 23, 2013)

*imageshack.com/a/img202/3853/lpvr.jpg

*imageshack.com/a/img43/2290/mv37.jpg


----------



## Arjun609 (Apr 15, 2014)

What about delta fans
+
#More CFM
#More RPM
-
#Very High dB


----------



## sling-shot (Apr 16, 2014)

I do not know what is a delta fan. Right now I am on to my 2nd noname fan bought from Bangalore.


----------



## topgear (Apr 25, 2014)

You can get Antec C20, DeepCool Gammaxx 300 / GAMMA ARCHER, CM hyper 101 or even the big coolers like Cm Hyper 212 X will even do.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Apr 30, 2014)

Antec A40 is best.


----------

